# Un Mac pour un IUT informatique ?



## DeelgeBean (12 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouvelle sur ce site et j'aurais besoin de quelques conseils. Je suis en ce moment lycéenne en terminale S et j'aimerai faire l'an prochain un DUT informatique car c'est la seule orientation dans laquelle je me vois.

Noël approchant et ayant besoin d'un nouvel ordinateur, je pensais à m'acheter un Mac pour changer d'ambiance, surtout quel le nouveau modèle de MacBook est très joli et sympa ! Et puis j'entends dire du bien de MacOS par quelques amis qui en possèdent un, donc j'ai bien envie de m'y mettre.

Mais le problème c'est que je crois savoir qu'en IUT ou fac d'info, tout se fait sous Windows (voir Linux), mais certainement pas sous Mac (et vu le prix des machines, doit pas y en avoir beaucoup dans les écoles ^^).
Alors je me demande si je serais à la ramasse avec mon Mac ou si je peux travailler sans problème et faire de la programmation et de l'informatique dessus sans soucis si jamais j'arrive en IUT d'info ? Est-ce que je suis obligée d'avoir un PC avec Windows pour pouvoir suivre (auquel cas, j'ai bien Bootcamp sur Mac mais ce serait du gâchi de ne pas utiliser MacOS) ?

La fin de l'année est dans longtemps, je m'y prends assez tôt c'est vrai, mais c'est mon cadeau de Noël (et vu que je ne fais pas de jeux, je me fiche que les composants soient dépassés l'été prochain). 

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.


----------



## rizoto (12 Décembre 2008)

DeelgeBean a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis nouvelle sur ce site et j'aurais besoin de quelques conseils. Je suis en ce moment lycéenne en terminale S et j'aimerai faire l'an prochain un DUT informatique car c'est la seule orientation dans laquelle je me vois.
> 
> ...




On peut tres bien programmer sous Osx. Et au pire, tu peux installer comme tu l'as dit Windows/Linux via bootcamp ou une machine virtuelle

As tu regarde le programme d'IUT pour connaitre les languages utilises


----------



## DeelgeBean (12 Décembre 2008)

Normalement, tout dépend de l'IUT où je vais car on ne fait pas les mêmes langages partout. Mais je pense qu'il y aura obligatoirement du C et du Java, et sans doute de la programmation Internet.


----------



## rizoto (12 Décembre 2008)

DeelgeBean a dit:


> Normalement, tout dépend de l'IUT où je vais car on ne fait pas les mêmes langages partout. Mais je pense qu'il y aura obligatoirement du C et du Java, et sans doute de la programmation Internet.





DeelgeBean a dit:


> Normalement, tout dépend de l'IUT où je vais car on ne fait pas les mêmes langages partout. Mais je pense qu'il y aura obligatoirement du C et du Java, et sans doute de la programmation Internet.



Tu peux faire du C et du Java directement sous Osx


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Décembre 2008)

Je suis en fac d'info et les pourcentage win/mac/linux chez les étudiants, c'est disons 50%/30%/20% et tout le monde peut tout faire.

Après faudrait que tu te renseigne (en appelant l'IUT ou sur leur site oueb) sur les cours qu'il y a. Si il y a des cours de C#/.NET c'est spécifique à windows (je connais Mono etc... mais pour des cours c'est pas coule).
À ce moment là, soit tu prend quand même un mac mais tu met un virtualBox dessus (comme ça t'as windows et mac en même temps sans avoir à redémarrer ni rien, mon coloc est au beaux-arts et il est sous Ubuntu et XP dans VirtualBox pour Sketchup et 3DSMax, et ça tourne niquel).
Soit tu change d'IUT 

Nan sérieux sauf cas particulier de prof à la con qui font un truc spécifique windows, ce que tu apprendra sera faisable quelque soit ta plateforme .


----------



## melaure (12 Décembre 2008)

Pour les IUT, à mon avis y a moins de Mac quand même. Bon évidement j'y étais au début des années 90, ça a du changer, enfin j'espère.

En tout cas dans ma promo le PC ne faisait pas 50% chez les gens. Il y avait pas mal d'Amiga et de Mac (et aussi beaucoup sans micro perso). Pas contre dans l'IUT que du PC. C'est pour ça qu'avec deux camarades, on a vite monté un dossier pour la direction et on a obtenu quelques Quadra 

C'était vraiment un bon coup, et comme ça on pouvait choisir entre Access et 4D pour les projets. Je te dis pas comme les projets ont bien mieux marché sous 4D qu'Access ... 

Mais aujourd'hui, c'est tellement simple de faire marcher des Macs et PC en réseau que l'OS n'est plus un soucis. Et effectivement tu as tous les outils de dev sur Mac.

Neanmoins, je pense qu'en TP, on te demandera de faire ton projets avec des outils particuliers et je pense que dans certains cas tu seras obligé d'utiliser Windows.

Je te conseille d'ajouter un VMWare Fusion + XP à ton MacBook, comme ça tu pourras utiliser Windows sans quitter MacOS X. Et passer de l'un à l'autre sera instantané.


----------



## DeelgeBean (12 Décembre 2008)

Si j'utilise XP avec VMWare ou un autre logiciel de ce style je peux même faire des copiers/collers (de MacOS vers XP et vice versa) ?

C'est vrai que ça semble une bonne option surtout qu'en plus j'ai la sécurité de MacOS (et sans Bootcamp). 

Bon après le petit soucis c'est le prix du MacBook. A la limite, prendre celui à 1000 pourrait être une bonne chose (mais bon, pas d'Alu).


----------



## melaure (12 Décembre 2008)

Oui tu peux non seulement copier/coller mais glisser/déposer de l'un à l'autre n'importe quel fichier 

Oublie pas de compter VMWare (70 euros environ), et XP.


Ils ont de la chance les étudiants d'avoir des portables Mac pour pas cher. Quand j'étais étudiant, j'ai du bosser 2 ans l'éte pour me payer mon Mac LC II+14" Sony pour 12000 francs. Un powerbook était impensable (plus du double) ...   

Mais c'était tellement mieux qu'un 386 sous dos ! :rateau:


----------



## DeelgeBean (12 Décembre 2008)

Oui, j'ai vu que c'était payant. Et comment ça marche pour installer des programmes ? Je dois créer une partition avec Bootcamp destinée à XP pour y mettre les logiciels que je veux utiliser avec VMWARE ?


----------



## melaure (12 Décembre 2008)

DeelgeBean a dit:


> Oui, j'ai vu que c'était payant. Et comment ça marche pour installer des programmes ? Je dois créer une partition avec Bootcamp destinée à XP pour y mettre les logiciels que je veux utiliser avec VMWARE ?



Non ce n'est pas obligatoire. VMWare peut utiliser un dossier comme disque dur virtuel. C'est ce que je fais car je n'ai pas besoin de bootcamp (je ne joue pas sous Windows).


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Décembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Non ce n'est pas obligatoire. VMWare peut utiliser un dossier comme disque dur virtuel. C'est ce que je fais car je n'ai pas besoin de bootcamp (je ne joue pas sous Windows).


Il y a VirtualBox que est gratuit et open source et qui marche aussi très bien, pas là peine de payer en plus du reste VMWare.

Et je ne vois aps pourquoi les TP devrais être fait sur un environnement particulier, si la techno n'est aps dépendante de la plateforme (dans le cas contraire c'est un cours caca de toutes façons je trouve), ben justement, c'est pas dépendant et le TP pourra être fait dans l'environnement de son choix.

Du code et un Makefile ça passe partout


----------



## melaure (12 Décembre 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Il y a VirtualBox que est gratuit et open source et qui marche aussi très bien, pas là peine de payer en plus du reste VMWare.
> 
> Et je ne vois aps pourquoi les TP devrais être fait sur un environnement particulier, si la techno n'est aps dépendante de la plateforme (dans le cas contraire c'est un cours caca de toutes façons je trouve), ben justement, c'est pas dépendant et le TP pourra être fait dans l'environnement de son choix.
> 
> Du code et un Makefile ça passe partout



Peut-être pour des trucs de basen, mais le prof choisit ce qu'il veut. S'il demande au gens de travailler sur AMC Designor, Visual Dev, Borland ou un truc du genre qui n'existe que sur PC. Par exemple on bosse sous BIRT, je ne crois pas qu'il y ait de moteur ni de Designer pour Mac, juste Windows et Linux.

C'est toujours le même soucis. Et puis si par exemple tu as un peu d'électronique avec du routage de carte à faire, ce sera un logiciel PC à tous les coups.

Il vaut mieux prévoir un Windows, et utiliser le Mac tant qu'on peut.


----------



## tatouille (12 Décembre 2008)

perso pour le C et ses derives j'utilise ca

http://clang.llvm.org/StaticAnalysis.html

il y a quelques erreur d'analyse pour obj-c 2 surtout concernant une allocation ds une methode et le
release dans un handler ou un timer mais tu les detectes assez aisement je le conseille a tous
c'est vraiment bien plus puissant que les outils d'analyse de gcc... llvm est aussi present sous leo
voir dossier developer/usr

, sinon si tu fais une S je te conseille plutot de faire math d'apprendre a programmer seule si cela tinterresse en C cocoa t'a plein de truc pour t'amuser sous ton unix based et apres joindre un supelec voir un college type caltech y en a un au luxembourg maintenant, ou decide de venir aux US pour tenter un MIT ou autre, je te le dis tu es jeune fait les bon choix


----------



## melaure (12 Décembre 2008)

J'espère qu'elle connaît déjà tes abréviations et termes techniques sinon ça fait un joli charabia ...


----------



## Rez2a (12 Décembre 2008)

Perso dans l'IUT là où je fais mes études, ils ont un partenariat avec Apple, ce qui donne des possibilités d'achat de Mac avec une plus grosse réduction que la simple offre étudiant, et pas mal d'étudiants et de profs ont des Mac !
Pour ma part je suis à la fac en M1 Informatique, et avoir un Mac ne me pose aucun problème, en dehors de la programmation en C# et modélisation UML où je suis obligé d'utiliser des softs sous Windows, mais comme dit plus haut, en utilisant VMWare Fusion tu n'auras aucun problème, c'est vraiment très bien fait, rapide et stable, rien à signaler.
En dehors de ça je trouve l'environnement OS X très adapté pour les étudiants, avec la suite iWork, ça deviendrait presque un bonheur de préparer ses compte-rendus et ses présentations.


----------



## grumff (12 Décembre 2008)

J'ai jamais eu aucun soucis au cour de mes études en bossant sur mac, la plupart des universités utilisent de plus en plus d'outils libres, souvent sous linux, et 99% de ce qui tourne sous linux peut tourner sur mac os x. Et effectivement ces dernières années dans les filières info, il y a de plus en plus de monde sur mac, y compris parmi les enseignants (avec un record absolu pour les profs d'ihm). Aucun soucis à te faire donc, si tu as envie d'un macbook, ne t'en prives pas, les derniers sont d'excellentes machines, et les outils de dev sont très largement à la hauteur de ce qui se fait sur d'autres plateformes. Et le pire que tu risques, c'est d'avoir à installer windows dessus, ou de devoir faire un projet sur une machine de l'IUT, t'y survivras. 

Melaure, pour birt, tu parles du générateur de rapport ? C'est un plug-in eclipse, et une appli web qui se déploie sous tomcat, aucun soucis sur mac, il doit même y avoir une version eclipsejee toute prête avec birt inclu sur la page de téléchargements eclipse.


----------



## melaure (12 Décembre 2008)

grumff a dit:


> Melaure, pour birt, tu parles du générateur de rapport ? C'est un plug-in eclipse, et une appli web qui se déploie sous tomcat, aucun soucis sur mac, il doit même y avoir une version eclipsejee toute prête avec birt inclu sur la page de téléchargements eclipse.



Sauf que le designer est une appli classique et pas portée sous OS X. A moins que quelques étudiants aient un peu de temps à y passer 

En tout cas pour répondre au sujet, il n'y a vraiment aucun soucis à avoir un Mac aujourd'hui, car c'est la machine la plus universelle. Elle fait tourner tous les OS, donc tous les softs du monde


----------



## grumff (12 Décembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Sauf que le designer est une appli classique et pas portée sous OS X. A moins que quelques étudiants aient un peu de temps à y passer )



Tu te fiche de moi, je l'utilise régulièrement au boulot.  Si je te dis que c'est sur la page download d'eclipse, je l'invente pas. 
http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/do...e-reporting-ganymede-SR1-macosx-carbon.tar.gz
La version précédente était une appli autonome, et encore il devait déjà y avoir la version plugin, mais j'ai un peu galéré avec, mais la dernière version, qui au passage est beaucoup plus riche, tourne sur toutes les plateformes, et pour le viewer, c'est une bête appli java, dont une webapp pour tomcat, forcément que ça marche sur mac.


----------



## heed59 (13 Décembre 2008)

Je suis étudiant en DUT Informatique et il vaut mieux revenir sur des idées recues!

Il n'est pas obligatoire d'avoir un PC pour ce type d'études!!!
Tout le materiel est normalement sur place! Le seul usage que tu pourras avoir d'un PC ou Mac (portable) pour tes études est la prise de notes en cours (et encore! mon IUT n'accepte pu les pc en classe maintenant... trop distrayant!).

Je suis en deuxieme année, et la seule chose qui me pousse à acheter un macbook, c'est le stage en fin de Semestre 4. Sinon tout le reste du DUT peut se faire SANS ordinateur


----------



## p4bl0 (13 Décembre 2008)

heed59 a dit:


> Je suis étudiant en DUT Informatique et il vaut mieux revenir sur des idées recues!
> 
> Il n'est pas obligatoire d'avoir un PC pour ce type d'études!!!
> Tout le materiel est normalement sur place! Le seul usage que tu pourras avoir d'un PC ou Mac (portable) pour tes études est la prise de notes en cours (et encore! mon IUT n'accepte pu les pc en classe maintenant... trop distrayant!).
> ...


ça c'est vrai aussi, quand tu bosse uniquement sur place.

Perso je branle rarement quelque chose en TP, je bosse 45 minutes puis j'en ai marre alors je suis sur twitter ou je m'amuse avec write pour écrire des bêtises les tty des autres par exemple (on est tous sur un même serveur quand j'utilise les ordi de la fac) 

Mais pouvoir bosser chez soi et amener son laptop en TP, continuer à bosser dessus un peu puis re-continuer le soir chez soi c'est quand même bien agréable !
(bon on peut faire pareil avec un desktop à la maison et un peu de ssh, mais c'est moins glamour ).


Sinon pour en revenir au sujet, je sais aps dans les IUT, mais c'est vrai que dans les fac, c'est plutôt linux que windows ce qu'on utilise .


----------



## grumff (13 Décembre 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> ça c'est vrai aussi, quand tu bosse uniquement sur place.
> 
> Perso je branle rarement quelque chose en TP, je bosse 45 minutes puis j'en ai marre


Mouais, moi je bossais en tp, parce que tant qu'à faire à être là, autant pas perdre son temps, mais quand t'as des projets à faire, t'es mieux au calme chez toi sur ton mac que sur une machine mal configurée avec un linux tout pourris. Enfin bref, je suis pas allé en iut, je sais pas comment ça se passe, mais sur ce plan là je doute que ce soit très différent.


----------



## p4bl0 (13 Décembre 2008)

grumff a dit:


> Mouais, moi je bossais en tp, parce que tant qu'à faire à être là, autant pas perdre son temps, mais quand t'as des projets à faire, t'es mieux au calme chez toi sur ton mac que sur une machine mal configurée avec un linux tout pourris. Enfin bref, je suis pas allé en iut, je sais pas comment ça se passe, mais sur ce plan là je doute que ce soit très différent.


Nous les machines des TP c'est des terminaux connectés à un gros serveur Solaris... Avec un vieux Gnome ^^.

Solaris déjà c'est un unix proprio avec tout ce qui va avec, des versions pas pareil des outils de base etc...
pour avoir les outils GNU qu'on trouve sur les Linux, *BSD etc, c'est gcat, ggrep...

Et y a pas mal de chose étrange sur Solaris... J'aime pas beaucoup, alors pour bosser c'est chiant, mais quand j'ai mon laptop en TP je bosse, mais j'ai quand même la sensation d'être moins efficace que chez moi (pourtant en TP je regarde pas greader, macg, juste mes mails et twitter ^^), je sais pas pourquoi.


----------



## grumff (13 Décembre 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Nous les machines des TP c'est des terminaux connectés à un gros serveur Solaris... Avec un vieux Gnome ^^.


ouais, ils ont du leur brader ça, y'en a plein les universités maintenant, sur ma dernière année on en avait vu arriver une flopée. Ceci dit nous les commandes posix standard fonctionnaient. Les machines dépotaient pas trop mal du reste, pour faire tourner les softs en ssh plutôt que d'encombrer le mac, ça marchait. =)


----------



## melaure (13 Décembre 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Solaris déjà c'est un unix proprio avec tout ce qui va avec, des versions pas pareil des outils de base etc...
> pour avoir les outils GNU qu'on trouve sur les Linux, *BSD etc, c'est gcat, ggrep...



Tu as évité les VT320 sur serveur DIGITAL 

  

Mais c'est vrai que ça dépend de chaque IUT. Y en a qui sont à Dijon ?


----------



## DeelgeBean (14 Décembre 2008)

Je pense craquer et acheter le nouveau MacBook (2Ghz). Par contre il y a encore une chose qui me tracasse. L'utilité de MacOS c'est aussi la sécurité. Si j'installe VMWAre (et pas Windows via Bootcamp), aurais-je des problèmes de sécurité quand même ou non ? Est-ce que je dois avoir un antivirus et pare-feu pour Windows ?

Et que puis-je faire comme applications avec ce système (VMWARE) ? Quels genres de logiciels est-ce que je peux utiliser ? Je ne pense pas me contenter de logiciels d'édition de texte/programmes genre Notepad++, je pense aussi faire du Office en attendant de l'avoir sur Mac et peut être quelques autres logiciels bureautique.


----------



## rizoto (14 Décembre 2008)

DeelgeBean a dit:


> Je pense craquer et acheter le nouveau MacBook (2Ghz). Par contre il y a encore une chose qui me tracasse. L'utilité de MacOS c'est aussi la sécurité. Si j'installe VMWAre (et pas Windows via Bootcamp), aurais-je des problèmes de sécurité quand même ou non ? Est-ce que je dois avoir un antivirus et pare-feu pour Windows ?
> 
> Et que puis-je faire comme applications avec ce système (VMWARE) ? Quels genres de logiciels est-ce que je peux utiliser ? Je ne pense pas me contenter de logiciels d'édition de texte/programmes genre Notepad++, je pense aussi faire du Office en attendant de l'avoir sur Mac et peut être quelques autres logiciels bureautique.



EN installant windows sur une machine virtuelle. windows aura besoin d'un antivirus. pour le parefeu, je ne sais pas exactement.

Pour WMware, tu peux utiliser tous les logiciels qui ne demande pas un tres grosse puissance graphique. Tu peux aussi utiliser Virtualbox qu lui est gratuit


----------



## melaure (14 Décembre 2008)

Rien ne t'empêche d'installer Office PC. Tu as un Windows complet avec un produit comme VMWare, donc tu peux utiliser toute la logithèque Windows.

Sinon pour les antivirus tu as quelques produits gratuit comme antivir (ce que j'ai mis).


----------



## DeelgeBean (14 Décembre 2008)

Et évidemment je peux brancher sur mon MB n'importe quelle clef USB ou disque dur externe dont on se sert quotidiennement sur PC (comme ceux que j'utilise en ce moment par exemple) ?

Sinon comptabilité avec matériel PC ça donne quoi ? Je n'ai pas envie d'acheter le grand écran Apple qui est beaucoup trop cher pour regarder des films ou séries avec mes amies. Je peux brancher mon MacBook sur un écran de PC LCD ? Je crois qu'il faut un convertisseur pour le port mini display (quel prix ?) ...


----------



## grumff (14 Décembre 2008)

DeelgeBean a dit:


> Et évidemment je peux brancher sur mon MB n'importe quelle clef USB ou disque dur externe dont on se sert quotidiennement sur PC (comme ceux que j'utilise en ce moment par exemple) ?
> 
> Sinon comptabilité avec matériel PC ça donne quoi ? Je n'ai pas envie d'acheter le grand écran Apple qui est beaucoup trop cher pour regarder des films ou séries avec mes amies. Je peux brancher mon MacBook sur un écran de PC LCD ? Je crois qu'il faut un convertisseur pour le port mini display (quel prix ?) ...


Pour tout ce qui est disque/clé usb, aucun soucis. Pour l'écran, normalement l'adaptateur est fournit. Du moins il l'était pour toutes les machines que j'ai acheté.


----------



## DeelgeBean (14 Décembre 2008)

Oui mais est-ce que le convertisseur pour les écrans de PC est fourni avec ou je dois l'acheter ? VGA ou DVI (quelque chose comme ça), mais je ne sais pas lequel est le bon.


----------



## melaure (3 Janvier 2009)

encouragement4 a dit:


> Mac Video Converter Mac Mp4 Video ConverterMac iPhone Video Converter Mac iPod Video Converter Video Converter for Mac  Mac Video to AVI Converter



Spam, Spam, Spam !!!


----------



## Gz' (5 Janvier 2009)

Il te faudra l'adaptateur mini display port  vers VGA ou DVI (selon ton écran) et tout roulera.

Sinon, j'ai fait la moitié de mon DUT avec une machine sous linux (sans windows d'installé) et l'autre avec un macbook. Rien à signaler, le seul truc qui m'a forcé à utiliser windows c'était nos cours d'interface homme-machine (ihm) sur Access (oui .... l'horreur).


----------

